# Heart in your mouth



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Whilst away in Cheshire over the bank holiday weekend, we took Daisy on a walk across some fields, we'd done the walk before and had her off the lead. My husband and boys decided to run up a hill and the dog followed. I carried on walking, chatting to my cousin who we were visiting. We crossed over a stile into the next field at which point Daisy realised I wasn't with her and ran to me through a 3 wired fence. As we watched in horror, me on one side of the fence and my husband on the other, we realised it was actually barbed wire! She looked like she caught her paw but ran fine, then when she got to me, the daft dog turned round and ran back through it! This time she wasn't so lucky and cut her tongue, her mouth was pouring with blood and we were asking where was the nearest vet. 

Fortunately we put her lead on, calmed her down and by the time we got back to my cousins the blood had stopped. We however felt like we'd aged 10 years - dogs who'd have em!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My goodness, phew, I'm glad she was ok it could have been so much worse


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh no what a nightmare 
Can imagine it being one of those situations where you're standing there not knowing what to do for the best.. Feeling totally useless.
Glad she's come out the other side ok though


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, close shave, glad it was all OK in the end.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That must have been an awful moment! So glad she's ok now. x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Heart in mouth is right. Poor thing 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That's so upsetting when you see it happening in front of you, hope it heals quickly xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That's very scary for you, Bonnie has a habit of squeazing through small holes she finds in fences and the turning round and coming straight back through them. Hope Daisy makes a quick recovery.


----------

